# New boy, still no name.



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I posted about this little guy a week or so ago but passed him up because of my other rat's pregnancy. In the wake of what happened with her, I decided to bring him home. I intended to bring his brother too but he had been taken before I could. My little love was still there though so I took him home. He is sooo sweet and curious. It's my first time having a rat without black eyes and he seems a bit more apprehensive, possibly because of this. He does sway his head slightly. But he is coming along beautifully. He gets along great with my older boys, even tackles and power grooms Jukka, my biggest boy. During time out he has no problem hopping on my lap and gettings treats and pets. Still not sure on a name for him. I'm usually so good at names but with him, its hard. I was thinking Vandal, Shiloh or Scoundrel. But none of those are really sticking well for me. So I'm going to go through some others later. Suggestions are welcome =] I don't usually go for cutesy names like peanut or mr marshmallow (both suggested by my mom lol) I tend toward more unique names. Was thinking of going the Finnish route like I did with Jukka but maybe a Scottish name.

































Any idea on his pattern? Is he just variegated? He only has that small patch on his lower back and his face markings end on his upper jaw like a mask. Not sure lol Color, dove?
Sorry about the attached picture of Jukka haha Clicked the wrong picture to upload and it attached for some reason. Anyhow, just get a laugh out of the goof ball. He even tries to steal the spot light online. Dork. lol


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

he's adorable! <3 how about Fletcher, Ripley or Sorin? ooh, or Askim, so when people say, "What's his name?", you'd say Askim! :3 

As for Scottish names, this site is pretty neat! http://www.namenerds.com/scottish/scotsguy.html


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I like Sorin! Good suggestion Luminescent!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a little guy that looks very similar to him and was thinking bought naming him Forest, like in Forest Gump. He does the head sway too, which I know isn't a handicap really but I think i'd be cool to have a rat that you could say "run Forest run!!" haha and getting a rat is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get! Good luck!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

So cute! Looks like a lightning blaze amrking? And maybe a fawn color?

He looks like a Wilson to me


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dudley or Loche (Lock)


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol mimiskye, my last name is Wilson. I'd feel like one of my teachers in high school that always called me Wilson instead of my first name X) cute suggestions everyone, I'll play around with the ideas. Sorin is pretty cute, I'll think about that tonight.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your girl but this little boy is a darling! I don't know why but when I saw you were considering Scottish names, I immedietely thought of something like Kenzie, which I think means handsome or fair and originates from Scotland, or even Maddock, which is either scottish or welsh (I can't remember), meaning generous or charitable. Or even something like Tristan, which means bold/noisy and originates from scotland. But I do also like Dudley, as LeStan said. Either way, no matter what you decide, he's gorgeous and I hope he fits in well.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

So cute!!! I like scoundrel


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Those are great suggestions mike&sully, thank you  I'll for sure consider those. He is quite the little looker, thanks lol


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I've decided on Rohkea (row-kee-yuh) translated from Finnish to English it means bold or brave. I think it fits him well  I have no Finnish in me, mostly Scottish, Polish and Norwegian but I just love the Finnish language. And my little boy is beautiful as well as a brave, bold little guy. I'll probably call him Roke or Rokey for short. Kinda like Jukka is Juk or Jukky and Brody is often just Brod if I'm frustrated with him lol


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

He looks just like my girl Daisy. Gorgeous 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I actually settled on Finn. Anyone watch Adventure Time? If you have you know what I'm talking about lol a nice, simple name seems to fit him best. He's brave, adventurous, shy but confident, sweet and cuddly, even takes down my big boys. Even Brody who is the alpha will roll over for him sometimes. Finn really seems to have stuck with me. He's a good little guy but the exotic names didn't seem to fit. As I've gotten to know him, Fin just seems right. I don't often go by personality to name a pet. It usually just comes to me and fits. But this little dude is unique. Nothing seemed to fit and because of that I feel the bond with him was lacking what it did with my other rats who had names within an hour of knowing them. Now I feel like I can forge a proper bond. And I'm happy


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Finn:3 so sweet<3 hes lovely

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Finn:3 so sweet<3 he's lovely

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Turns out I named him Berkeley lol dont know where I thought of it but it fit him instantly and I take it as a tribute to Valencia as a Cali themed name. I've never had so much trouble naming a pet but Berkeley fit and I call him Berk when I'm mad at him (he chewed the cord for my moms charger in half tonight) or berkey if I'm mushing over him lol


he's doing awesome btw. Still jumpy and a bit shy with me but still hops on my lap and takes treats/pets. Trying to teach him that I'm top "rat" still because his raging teenage hormones make him think he can dominate the other boys constantly and they are becoming jumpy because of it but Berk is learning.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Isn't he pretty!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

He is. Pretty little guy, just needs some training


----------

